# how to print a (.)prn file in XP



## jerardfjay (May 19, 2005)

I have a .prn file that was created in my home pc using the print to a file option. I have emailed it to my work and would like to print the same to a network printer here at work.
What program/software would open this .prn file or is there a command line that would help me print this file. Any help or suggesstion is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Johnny Faster (Apr 25, 2005)

*A guess...*

I think you can specify that your printer is doing a "prn" file at the printer menu, to retain the formating, etc...


----------



## jerardfjay (May 19, 2005)

Johnny Faster said:


> I think you can specify that your printer is doing a "prn" file at the printer menu, to retain the formating, etc...


Thanks Johnny, I have the .prn file here with data/pictures. I need to know some standard win s/w or command line utilities that will take this .prn file and print it in a printer. What can I use for the same. Thanks.


----------



## Johnny Faster (Apr 25, 2005)

*The Geek*

Ask Geekgirl. She knows everything.

Don't listen when someone tells you to wipe the HD, re-format and re-install windows.

:sayyes:


----------



## Worked4me (Jul 3, 2004)

Using Windows XP you should be able to right click on it and select
open with then Microsoft Office Document Imaging. After that it
should bring up the file in a preview pane with the regular print icon or
you can select file, print.

Good Luck.


----------



## jerardfjay (May 19, 2005)

Worked4me said:


> Using Windows XP you should be able to right click on it and select
> open with then Microsoft Office Document Imaging. After that it
> should bring up the file in a preview pane with the regular print icon or
> you can select file, print.
> ...


This is the error message that I get when I try to use Microsoft Office Document Imaging software on my PC. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Worked4me (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah it worked4me at a work computer but I can't get it to work
with my USB printer at home since everywhere says this must be
directed to a parallel printer.

I have found this program that seems to be one of the only ones available
that will print to a USB printer. Make sure you have the printer you 
will be printing to set as default before installing it.

http://www.softempire.com/frp.html

I will keep working on this a little but it will be a few days.


----------



## bazcor (Feb 19, 2005)

The old fashioned way to print a .prn file to a local printer was 

copy file.prn lpt1

if i remember it correctly! Something similar I assume would be used to print to a network printer, with lpt1 replaced with a network address.

I'm guessing now! Good luck ... Barry


----------



## jerardfjay (May 19, 2005)

bazcor said:


> The old fashioned way to print a .prn file to a local printer was
> 
> copy file.prn lpt1
> 
> ...


Thanks Barry. I tried this option as follows.

copy file1.prn \\xxxntprint01\xxxis4_p63\

and all I got was giberrish on the printer. This is a network printer to which I am trying to print and it is set as my default. Thanks. :4-dontkno


----------



## rakeshb03 (Feb 16, 2009)

Until 98 it was very easy to print a file using a *.prn files but with the insertion of windows xp and USB ports it has became very tough to print through *.prn files unless you have any third party software for this purpose visit the following link to found the details how and with which software you can print these types of files......

Print *.prn files through USB printer in Windows Xp


Enjoy dear :wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------

